# tying a redfish ration



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i've got a good idea of how basically tie them, but the head seem to be a lot broader than any dumbell eyes i see around. anyone tie these and know if there are special wider deumbells to use? know where to order some?

thanks,


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

look up a bonefish bitters. Same head design from what I can tell. The ration looks like a borski slider with the bitters head. They use bead chain eyes. Lead dumbells will work too. The epoxy is what gives it the body.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks. i've tied the bitters before, but the eyes under the epoxy in the ration i got at bps seem to be on longer cylinders than regular dumbells, so i didn't know if it was a commonly used item i was just missing online or what. i guess i'll disect it to confirm exactly what's used.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Eyes*

You can 'custom' make fly eyes using small lead split shot on a piece of wire. C2


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> You can 'custom' make fly eyes using small lead split shot on a piece of wire. C2


 
i wil for sure be using that trick, if not on this then on something. ty


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Custom Eyes*



Charlie2 said:


> You can 'custom' make fly eyes using small lead split shot on a piece of wire. C2


A piece of heavy mono also works.

An added bonus is that you can burn(melt) the ends to make 'pupils'.

I also use small glass(plastic) beads when I want a lighter head(eyes) on a fly. JMHO C2


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go. Not sure if this is any closer than where you are with it. First attempt, and I used what I had. I hate when people say "this is my version" of something......but this is my version of it!

#2 mustad 34007
krystal flash at the bend
congo hair (tan) x-wing style; bar with da sharpie
crosscut rabbit for the collar. I cut it off the hide a la location x (finally got that joker from netflix) and I used two colors: crawfish inside for a gill effect, then tan on top
bead chain eyes, sparkle braid and epoxy on the head. Yep, 5 min epoxy. Im still stuck in the stone ages I know.

I bet if I cut half that tail off, every pompano on the planet will at least give it a look......


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

timeflies said:


> I bet if I cut half that tail off, every pompano on the planet will at least give it a look......


It would work as is, but less tail(shorter and sparser) would IMHO, probably work a tad better. C2


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the I-Balz eyes are pretty wide. I think Chris a saltwaterflies.com has them.


----------

